# Inappropriate riding attire?



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I would ask your boss what the dress code is. If the boss is fine with what you wear then it isn't anyone else's business.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

How very interesting. I prefer to ride in breeches, hands down!
The fact that they are considering it in appropriate in a sexually tinged nature is even weirder! Are most of them men? the exersize riders?


It's not as if you are wearing a miniskirt! If they are going to have gutter imaginations, they will likely do it whether you wear jeans or breeches.


----------



## UnhappyHacker (Dec 30, 2017)

i ride in shorts most of the time now, it doesnt affect my ability to ride so no one cares

you can get denim breeches, but honestly you do you


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Being breeches are usually more form fitting than jeans...yes, on a predominantly "male" oriented backstretch I can imagine the comments made and looks received.
Jeans are usually looser fit, hence not as much comment or looks although some looks and comment _will _follow you ...
So, if it is "jeans" style pants they want, then give them jeans style pants.
Breeches come in jeans material, stretchy but look like jeans....
It shouldn't be this way but it is... :|

I would go to the boss and ask if there is a problem with you riding/working in breeches and go from what the answer is...
You get all kinds working the backstretch....... :|
I did not exactly "fit-in" with many hence my enjoying working the training farm and R&R barns more. Very different environment than track backstretch that I was exposed to....and yes, I worked in jeans and loose-fit collared polos everyday both at the track and elsewhere.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

It's usual in every single everywhere to have an unwritten dress code. It's the way humans identify those of their own tribelet. I've found it everywhere I've ever been and everything I've ever done, from a Zen monastery to a quilting bee. It has nothing much to do with practicality. 

Wearing breeches in a situation where jeans are the dress code is, whether you want it to be or not, a visual signal that you are either a neophyte who knows no better, an outsider with an unknown agenda, or a rebel (then mix the gender issues in ...). If you continue to wear them and eventually earn respect and acceptance in other ways, you'll just be known as "the gal who is a little different but she's okay despite that." You'll still be identified by your odd clothes though.

People who think that they can wear anything they like because it is what's inside that counts are ignoring thousands of years of human nature. For good or evil, it just doesn't work that way.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm surprised it even comes up. 

When I rode on the tracks several gals and a couple guys rode in breeches. I got a hand me down pair from a friend and loved them. So comfortable and durable. 

Now I ride on jeggings, mostly. But I have a lined, winter pair of breeches that I use in late fall and early spring when moving cattle. With shotgun chaps over them, and western boots that have 18" tops. 

Talk about mixed up! 

Do what you want. At least those making rude remarks are making it easy for you to know you don't want to waste your time with them


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

As Avna said every set has a dress code, actually they also have codes of how to interact and act as well. You can ask your boss but IMO better to fit in than stand out in this situation. There are jeans that are comfortable for this type work and there are also breeches made from a stretchy denim like fabric. I'd find something that conforms more and do your job. My uncle races and he'd tell you its a distraction. You also wouldn't be riding his horses. He wouldn't tolerate disrespect towards you from his employees but you wouldn't be riding his horses. That may not mean much but when there are more passing over you if this is the way or one way you put money in your bank it could mean you'll find your paycheck doesn't really increase. There are other tracks in other areas that it may not make a difference or that a breech style is the goto. Each track has its own culture. It's the same around here on the polo fields. I never knew they had specific pants to wear. That is the uniform. I've seen a couple wearing jeans but the standard is the light (tanish) polo "jean". It may be totally different over in Florida but not here or maybe this is just this outfit but they're huge. Even with the number of English riders and English riders that do their exercising for money to pay for lessons. They're cut for riding, stretchy, and not form fitting. Discovered them when my son refused to wear breeches. For years that is what he rode in for lessons. He loves them. Now one of the nephews has taken them over and won't give them back. He was riding in them around the house. One of the girls that used to tease him now rides for one of the outfits here and she won't wear anything else unless she is in the show ring. 



You're there to do a job. Do the best job you can and wear what's standard. If there weren't comfortable alternatives that were acceptable and that was the only thing you personally could ride in or you couldn't perform your job then another story. Those polo pants fold over nicely and don't cut in to your leg in tall boots or half chaps.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

In the UK most of the lads wear jodhpurs and short boots. 

Ask your boss and if he doesn't mind, tell them to take a run and jump! 

When I was in a race yard I usually wore my coloured jods all day. Some of the lads were quite 'forthcoming' about this but as I pointed out to them modern jods were way easier to wash and dry than jeans - which I have never found comfortable for riding.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

horselovinguy said:


> Jeans are usually looser fit, hence not as much comment or looks although some looks and comment _will _follow you ...
> So, if it is "jeans" style pants they want, then give them jeans style pants.
> Breeches come in jeans material, stretchy but look like jeans....
> It shouldn't be this way but it is... :|
> ...


The jeans that my friends and I ride in over here are the really really stretchy kind that are as form fitting as jodhpurs and would go inside riding boots, I can't really see why an employer would prefer jeans, unless it as part of a corporate look.

I guess some breeches have a different colour seat area and that does draw attention to the "seat" :smile: and can look different if no-one else wears them.


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

Ask your boss as with what others have said. If it's not dresscode standard, this just sounds like a typical case of workplace bullying and typical conformity by some unwritten rule everyone feels pressured to follow. The usual with us humans. Especially if the folks you interact with have been there for a while. If it really bothers them or you- why not wear jean-breeches. There are places that have boot-cut ones as well. 

I personally hate wearing jeans when riding, but if I suddenly started riding where jeans were common, I'd go for breech-jeans/jean looking breeches instead. If jeans aren't a dress code depending on what you're boss says, the only thing standing in your way is your comfortability around such people while wearing breeches. It's a sad standard- you can be the best of the best at something but the shallow thinking types want to look at your clothes. Such is life.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Color also draws attention. That can compound things when clothing fit (form fitting) is being discussed. Looser/non form fitting lighter color would not attract as much attention or the same manner of attention as the same in a formed fit. Darker or same material look in a more form fitting garment not drawing the attention of the lighter counter part in the saddle.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I couldn't ride in jeans, not even 'jeggings', which are what I wear as jeans. :lol: Just not as comfortable as leggings or breeches IMO.

I would continue to just wear your breeches. If anyone says anything again, just say 'this is what I'm comfortable in, thank you though'. or something like that. 

Confirm with your boss too, but if they don't have an issue with it...then keep wearing them!


----------



## Sullivan11 (Jun 10, 2019)

Thank you for the replies. I’m glad there are others who too don’t see it as an issue.

The particular trainer I ride for doesn’t have a problem with it and when I brought up the things other people were saying she said “if their comfortable and they work for you that’s what should matter”. I feel that in general it has been a hard industry to get my foot in the door with. I have enough consistent work with the trainer I ride for, and am now her main “gallop girl”, so I have proven that I have a place there and have the ability to stay around. I don’t necessarily need work from other trainers, but I walk around daily to other barns and ask if I can ride for them because that is what I’m told you do when you first get started to get a solid place and career, as it is technically freelance work at the end of the day. A few trainers occasionally allow me to get on their horses but most tell me on a daily basis that they don’t need help. I’m sure this has more to do with it just being difficult to earn your place versus my attire, but some of the comments or “advice” people give me can be as casual as “yeah you just need to wear different pants if you want to ride for other trainers”. It’s just STRANGE to me.

It’s 2019. The notion that women should be objectified based on what they wear, no matter what they wear, is an outdated belief and I consider myself an advocate of that. To continue to adhere to those outdated standards is to allow that belief to still have power. Especially in the wake of the “me too” movement, it’s time women stand in their power to not be treated like sexual objects. While my main reason I have continued to wear them rather than just switching to jeans is because I prefer them and don’t like riding in jeans, there is a stubbornness in me that wants to set an example as to not conform to a misogynistic society. Especially when I don’t feel that they are inappropriate in any way. After all, riding racehorses is more similar to English riding than any other discipline and breeches are pretty much standard as being functional and comfortable in that discipline. It should be up to the discretion of the rider as far as what works for them! Jeans, breeches or shorts for that matter. 

It does almost feel like bullying in a way. While there are many friendly people, there are also a lot of catty women who treat me as if I continue to wear them because I want to receive that kind of attention from the men. I don’t. I’m just trying to come to work and get the job done.

There is no set standard for uniform and if I’m going to be the talk of the town for not conforming to the norm, so be it! I’d rather work hard and earn my place through ability, even if it’s harder that way, than ride for a trainer that wants to sexualize something that shouldn’t be sexualized in the first place.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Sullivan11 said:


> there are also a lot of catty women


Trust me...they are everywhere!

If your boss is okay with breeches, I'd stick with them...although ones that look like denim might be a good compromise.

Bet the "Cat Crew" would be really offended if you showed up in denim bib overalls. Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Since I grew up around the tracks, I know what you're getting. Remember, it may be 2019 out in the rest of the world but it's not far from the early 1900s in most track barns. You're a female riding in a male world, that BARELY tolerates women on the backstretch. If you want to wear your breeches, go ahead. But word to the wise, you will continue to get comments and inappropriate suggestions regardless of what you wear, and breeches will just leave you open to more of them. You're working in a rough, man's world, I'd really think about how important those breeches really were to me if I were you. The track is known as a very rough world for a reason and you don't want to look weak or off in anyone's eyes as a matter of self preservation.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm sorry, but it's not a woman's problem if men are "distracted" by a particular type of clothing. That's what's gotten us into the societal mess we're in now. If the boss doesn't have a standard, required dress code (which should have been communicated at hiring), to each their own. Your value to the team is the way you do your job, not what you're wearing while doing it.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Sullivan11 said:


> Thank you for the replies. I’m glad there are others who too don’t see it as an issue.
> 
> The particular trainer I ride for doesn’t have a problem with it and when I brought up the things other people were saying she said “if their comfortable and they work for you that’s what should matter”.



If someone brings it up again, you could say something along the lines of: "So-and-so boss says my breeches are fine." And leave it at that.





Sullivan11 said:


> I’m sure this has more to do with it just being difficult to earn your place versus my attire, but some of the comments or “advice” people give me can be as casual as “yeah you just need to wear different pants if you want to ride for other trainers”. It’s just STRANGE to me.
> 
> It does almost feel like bullying in a way. While there are many friendly people, there are also a lot of catty women who treat me as if I continue to wear them because I want to receive that kind of attention from the men. I don’t. I’m just trying to come to work and get the job done.



I would find it strange as well.


If you feel like being catty in return :Angel: you could ask the "advice giver" how what material covers your bottom influences how effectively you ride your horse.


----------



## Sullivan11 (Jun 10, 2019)

egrogan said:


> I'm sorry, but it's not a woman's problem if men are "distracted" by a particular type of clothing. That's what's gotten us into the societal mess we're in now. If the boss doesn't have a standard, required dress code (which should have been communicated at hiring), to each their own. Your value to the team is the way you do your job, not what you're wearing while doing it.


Thank you 👏🏼 I don’t care if it’s still a man’s world at the track it’s about time they make a shift like every other male dominated industry. If the men are so “distracted” that it affects their ability to work effectively that should be on THEM


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

If you were to try a pair of these and these people STILL gave you a hard time... then it was never about the "jeans." 

https://www.ariat.com/DENIM_BREECH_W_APP.html


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sullivan11 said:


> I don’t care if it’s still a man’s world at the track it’s about time they make a shift like every other male dominated industry. If the men are so “distracted” that it affects their ability to work effectively that should be on THEM


I agree wholeheartedly. If you are in a financial position to not need the work from the butt-backwards trainers, then keep on wearing your breeches and asking those who make comments how your pants relate to your ability. 

If only more people could/would do this, perhaps things might actually change..


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

You still wear them and ppl will talk. You conform and people will think you're weak. I think you come across as self-aware enough to make your own statement which is you put horsemanship before attire. In fact, whenever someone makes a comment about it respond "ability before fashion is my opinion" along with "It's other peoples problem if they are immature enough to sexualize me while I'm doing my job, wearing clothes designed specifically for it" and "the horse doesn't care what I wear". They might never admit it but it will get them thinking. People will often say what others want to hear in their little gangs. It might cost you some work but in the long run your reputation will precede itself. Whatever your assets, you might it'd even help in advertising with your quirk. "This person is a bit strange but they really know their stuff". Plus side is people who pick you up knowing this probably have the right kind of thinking. If anything I think it's an admirable quality for someone not to cave into petty opinions such as these. Breeches no problem. Seriously... one place I ride the instructors are in a bikini top, shorts and flip flops under a huge standing umbrella. It's totally out of the ordinary but people get over it fast when they realise how sharp and serious she is. One guy riding said there was room for a threesome on his horse and she kicked him out. Very crass.... Don't hesitate, outright claim your human-right to comfort!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

The backstretch on the track is still in the dark ages regarding women in the workplace, so you have to decide if 'this is the hill to die on.' Your boss is fine with it, and if you're ok not getting other rides, then keep doing what you're doing. If you want the opportunity to ride for others, you'll need to wear what everyone else is wearing. No, it shouldn't matter, but it does. So you need to decide if you want to have the ability to move up in your job, or if you're ok with your clothing holding you back. It may be 2019, but it's still 1919 at the track.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Jeans are awful for riding in. The seams rub you raw unless you buy jeans made just for riding. 

I don't care for breeches either. 

I ride in shorts with half chaps most of the time. Unless I'm showing. In the winter, I wear cotton pants from Wal-Mart. Nice, comfortable, easy to wash. Cheap to replace.

My favorite riding pants ever were made of cotton rayon, spandex - black dance pants. I tried replacing them and they were $200. So obviously I didn't buy more. Those were the most comfortable riding pants I've ever had. They are completely faded with holes in them but I refuse to retire them. I just don't ride in them in front of others. I keep checking ebay in hopes of finding some reasonably priced replacements.


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

I did not read all the comments, and I am not overly familiar with race tracks (actually, my knowledge is extremely limited) but I can see where if you wore breeches and tall boots to a Western trainer and asked to ride for them, may raise some eyebrows. Even though functionally, breeches are fine to ride in, of course.

Same if you showed up in jeans and cowboy boots to a dressage trainer. Does that mean you have any less ability to ride just because of the riding outfit you wear? No. But what you wear DOES make an impression about you, whether it is good or bad. One could argue (and people do) that what you wear you should not have an impact on what others think of you. But it does. 

Ultimately if your boss is OK with you wearing breeches, I would not sweat it too much.


----------



## Elle (Apr 5, 2013)

I think riding in jeans is so uncomfortable. My daughter took a western class that wanted her to wear jeans and after one day she said she's rather quit than wear jeans. So she quit that class. I don't know, I agree you should ask about the dress code.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I like the saying "What you think of me is none of my business". 
If you have a cute butt, they are not going to be happy unless you wear a burlap sack so continue on with what you are doing being as the person who writes your paycheck is fine with it.


----------



## Spanish Rider (May 1, 2014)

Wait… What?! WHOA! I am completely confused. Do you mean to say that where you live riders at racetracks wear jeans?! Do the jockeys wear jeans? How can that be comfortable? I mean, you're not sitting on their back, right? So how can that even be possible?

I have never in my entire life ridden in jeans. Nor have I ever seen a jockey/track rider in jeans. So, are they wearing cowboy boots, too? (HA, HA!) Sorry, I just find it funny.

What I DO NOT find funny is the insinuation that breeches are innappropriate attire because they are somehow provocative. And, as a woman, I would never, EVER, modify what I am wearing based on this sort of 'peer' pressure. However, I am sure that these are not your peers but just a bunch of old farts who are gettin' all hot and bothered looking at a young woman. Pathetic.

Keep a serious/stern face. Let them know that you are there to work, because they are questioning your professionalism. You are not there to make friends. Show them what you are made of, and you will earn their respect.


And then buy them all a pair of pink breeches for Christmas.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm a little surprised at the comments of jeans being uncomfortable. I ride in them all the time.

Now traditional, thick 100% cotton work style jeans yes, I wouldn't like riding in them. They have no stretch and the seams are bulky. But there are all kinds of different fits and materials for jeans nowadays. I like the thinner jeans with just a little spandex. I have some "boot cut" and some more form fitting like leggings. I find them both comfortable and I never have any sort of rubbing or anything. 

Now I "just" trail ride so I don't post or do tons of trotting or galloping around. So maybe that makes a difference. But I have never really had a problem finding comfortable jeans. I'm a plus-sized rider and usually get my jeans on clearance at places like Walmart or Kmart, so not even any special brands. :shrug:

I really can't believe the OP is getting flack for riding in actual riding attire. But I guess people are weird that way!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Spanish Rider said:


> Wait… What?! WHOA! I am completely confused. Do you mean to say that where you live riders at racetracks wear jeans?! So, are they wearing cowboy boots, too?


Yes, and often, yes. Jeans and either western boots or paddock boots, sometimes with smooth chaps. 

This is pretty typical of what US exercise riders wear: https://mitchw.photoshelter.com/image/I0000jcoxqIabNWk


----------



## txgirl (Jul 9, 2010)

In time your riding will out shine the naysayers!


----------



## Spanish Rider (May 1, 2014)

@SilverMaple , but note that the young woman next to him is riding breeches.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Very correct SilverMaple...
When I worked Belmont and Aqueduct_ years ago_, unspoken and unwritten dress code you wore jeans and with a fat baby style healed boot or paddock boots to work. Well understood work/dress appearance.

The exercise riders wore the same and so did the jockeys before they went to the jockey room for that afternoons card of racing and preparation to make weight, the dreaded hot box!
The girls, there were quite a few of us working the backstretch did _*not*_ wear breeches, you just did not.
Many of those doing exercising duties, men or women wore chaps over their jeans; never saw the chaps removed but did see jeans material their shirt was tucked into. Shorts, don't know.
More often than not this is how the riders looked for training runs...















Now the next picture is the famous Secretariat with Charlie Davis up in the irons...horses only exercise rider that I knew of...this was how Charlie looked coming to work near every day.










And some of the racetrack hot-walkers cooling them down after, and 1 of a winning trainer Bobby Frankel in his typical, normal everyday barn attire...
















And the last one is such a staged/posed picture...shirt and shoes just don't cut-it on the backstretch working, but there is the leggings shot to prove some dress this way.
.









There _*is*_ a unspoken dress-code at the tracks I use to work at...you did *not* buck the code.
Only time I saw a change in attire appearing was race time, not all changed into chinos beige or black with a polo collared shirt either of the racing park for big event days or of your racing stable colors if say the Belmont Stakes and you were to meet the horse track-side for off to the drug-test barn.
Only people I can remember seeing in breeches were ceremonial trumpeter calling horses to the track or the official outriders of the track...on post parade or to victory circle.. 








To each their own...but you _are_ bucking decades of tradition, a male oriented and dominated profession...


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Spanish Rider said:


> @*SilverMaple* , but note that the young woman next to him is riding breeches.



No she's not, she's wearing chaps. I would bet there are jeans under them.


A friend of mine put herself through college riding in the mornings at the track and still works horses for a couple of trainers. Every time I saw her, she was wearing jeans with or without chaps-- chaps if it was cold, or she was working a colt out of the gate as they protect your leg a bit if you get slammed around. I just texted her about whether she would ever wear breeches. Her response (minus the expletives, lol). 

"_NO. Nobody wears breeches to work horses at the track. Nobody. You just don't. The only people in breeches at a race track are the bugler and sometimes the outriders on a big race day. Even the jocks will wear jeans in the mornings. Wearing breeches to breeze horses is not going to get you many rides. It's hard enough being a woman on the backstretch. You don't make it harder for yourself just to prove a point, because it won't happen. It is what it is."_


----------



## Bombproof (May 20, 2015)

On the one hand, I understand about tradition and how people can get snarky when it isn't followed. On the other hand...what the heck?! I appreciate an attractive woman as much as the next guy but unless she's riding in a bikini or less, I can't imagine that it would distract me enough to keep me from doing my job. Even then, I think that after a few minutes I'd go back to work. I suspect this is more about the other riders being upset that you aren't following their unwritten dress code than about you distracting them. It's likely they don't even know why it bothers them. Unwritten rules are often not even consciously acknowledged. I suspect they know they don't like your attire and they're grasping for something to explain their discomfort. Besides, anyone who's ever been to a rodeo knows that properly-fitting jeans do nothing to mitigate the allure of the female backside. ;-)


----------



## goodtime (Jul 25, 2019)

*goodtime*

Sorry, all I saw was "If your wearing jeans you'll be hired by more trainers". It's easier to prove yourself as a good rider when they are looking at you and not your breeches. It sounds like your friends have informed you, to help you. This is not my opinion, it's the track/trainers.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

talk to the people employing you, if you mainly ride for one or two trainers ask them as well as the horse owners.

the guy i know that owns race horses probably wouldn't care if you ride in the buff as long as you ride to his specifications but then again he wears shorts and work boots to the races and walks his horse that way in the pre-race paddock area so he doesn't much care what others think he just cares about loyalty, respect and results


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

I agree with others who've suggested there's an unwritten dress code here. Yes, you're presumably perfectly competent in breeches. But it's Just Not Done at this track, and it's a social faux pas that sets you apart as "other". The sexualized harassment is probably just the go-to macho intimidation attempt, and if it was a man in breeches they'd likely suggest he was effeminate. At any rate, I think this is a situation where when in Rome, do as the Romans do.


----------



## MNgirl (Apr 4, 2019)

I am by no means a pro rider but I did work at the track here in MN for a summer a few years back. Most everyone who breezed the horses wore breeches with exception of one of my friends who had just started and didn’t own breeches. This seems weird to me!


----------



## MNgirl (Apr 4, 2019)

I mean the jockeys don’t wear jeans either so I don’t understand the problem.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

https://www.gibsonsaddlers.com/category/riders/clothing/breeches/
Hyland Sportswear
Hyland Sportswear
https://www.ridertack.com/horse-jockey-pants-and-breeches-s/26.htm
Race Breeches - White Rose Saddlery Ltd and these specifically exercise breeches


These are all geared to racing. Notice not one pair is skin tight. Both men and women's styles are represented. Not to say they aren't semi fitted but they aren't putting you out there as a standout. 



There are reasons for dress codes whether you want to acknowledge them or not. Whether they are rational or not. Whether you agree with them or not. Whether you feel you have the right to make your own choice or not. You OP are a woman, working for a woman that likely has your same attitude. It isn't about riding, or how well you ride, or whether you'll "show them" by continuing to ride in your choice of attire because if you are at a track that breeches form fitted is not the norm then don't bank on swaying the masses by riding well. If you don't care about how your choice of attire affects people's attitude then why ask for an opinion?


----------



## Bombproof (May 20, 2015)

I hate to say this, but as a physician with years of training and experience in human behavior, I'll offer you some advice. You can't win this one. Unless/until you conform to the unwritten rule(s), you'll be ostracized. If you can ride in breeches and get as much work as you need/want, don't worry about it. If you can't get enough work, you'll have to change your attire or your profession.


----------



## buckskinbaby (Aug 16, 2017)

horseylover1_1 said:


> I can see where if you wore breeches and tall boots to a Western trainer and asked to ride for them, may raise some eyebrows. Even though functionally, breeches are fine to ride in, of course.
> 
> Same if you showed up in jeans and cowboy boots to a dressage trainer. Does that mean you have any less ability to ride just because of the riding outfit you wear? No. But what you wear DOES make an impression about you, whether it is good or bad.



I think this is very well said and relates to many professions. If a lawyer shows up to a meeting in ripped jeans and a hoodie, while it may not affect their ability, it does leave a bit of an unprofessional impression. The same goes for if they show up ready for the red carpet. 

While the term 'distracting' may have been used and that is incredibly inappropriate, would you not find a ball gown at a business meeting distracting as well? It is not okay for you to be sexualized by your peers and what you chose to wear does not reflect at all on your riding ability and skill set however, every type of work setting does have a dress code whether it be an official one or more assumed and in any profession it is important that you dress appropriately. 

This all being said, it is up to you what you do with your body and what you wear. You boss said that it is okay for you to wear your breaches and that is what your prefer to ride in so that's great! Just keep in mind that any work environment is a professional environment meaning that no matter what you wear sexualization and harassment is not acceptable, but also that it is important to respect the setting in which you are working.


----------



## irlin_equestrian.acc (Aug 13, 2019)

I would get it if you were riding in a skirt and crop top, but it’s seriously just breaches! I don’t see the problem. Why would the other riders find it DISTRACTING?! They should be focusing on themselves. But I’m a jumper so I don’t know if my opinion matters here haha!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I like breeches too. So much in fact, when I ride Western I wear them as well. I own 3 pairs of these for English and Western.


----------



## starbuster (Jul 10, 2019)

I prefer to ride in breeches as well. Jeans usually feel too restrictive and just uncomfortable to ride in for me. 

I'm not familiar with the racing world, but I don't see why anyone would make a fuss about you wearing breeches since they're meant for riding.

Maybe you could look into the denim breeches as others have suggested?

I will say that when I rode Western, the one type of jeans I didn't mind riding in as much were Wranglers that I believe were made with a stretchy material if I recall correctly. They were much more comfortable than regular jeans. Really, stretch jeans in general might be an avenue to look into.


----------

